# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Anyone going to this mass in  DK?

## victorsgrace

Hi all around.  :Smile:  

I'm still looking around to try and find a way to get my hands on two male Bufo japonicus and so far it's seemingly, desperatingly impossible. :/

Is anyone from the UK area going to this mass in March or May 2014?


RTR-Total - Exotiske Messer i Danmark

----------

